# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί για African Grey

## sofia_1986

Τι λετε για αυτο εδω το κλουβι;;; Εαν το εχει αγορασει κανεις ας μου πει πως ειναι σαν ποιοτητα.



Το λινκ ειναι print screen δεν εχει καμια ειδους διαφημιση της σελιδας που το πουλαει

Η να παρω αυτη;

----------


## IscarioTis

Για μενα το πρωτο τωρα δεν ειμαι κ εμπειρος με παπαγαλους οποτε περιμενε να σου απαντησουν τα παιδια που εχουν 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε και τις διαστάσεις τους Σοφία;

----------


## sofia_1986

Η πρωτη εχει διαστάσεις 105.5cm x 74.5cm x 172cm με κοστος 189ευρω

Η δευτερη εχει διαστάσεις 81cm x 59cm x 171cm με κοστος 212ευρω

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω πως η πρώτη είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη δεύτερη και στις τρεις διαστάσεις (μήκος/πλάτος/ύψος) αλλά είναι πιο φθηνή. Αυτό ίσως να σημαίνει πως δεν είναι τόσο καλή η ποιότητά της όσο της δεύτερης. Ομολογουμένως, η δεύτερη φαίνεται πιο στιβαρή. Πάντως και οι δύο κλούβες φαίνεται να έχουν αρκετά καλό μέγεθος για έναν African Grey, οπότε επέλεξε ατό που εσύ θέλεις καθαρά. 

Προσωπικά, εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο η δεύτερη και για λόγους σταθερότητας (φαίνεται πιο βαριά κατασκευή) όπως προανέφερα, αισθητικά (γωνίες) αλλά και πρακτικά (σκάλα για το σταντ, πιο μεγάλο σταντ που στέκεται μόνιμα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το στύνεις και το ξεστύνεις κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις την οροφή κ.λπ..).

----------


## sofia_1986

Και εγω την ιδια αποψη με εσενα εχω Ευθυμη, πιο καλο μου φαινεται το δευτερο.

----------


## xrisam

Το δεύτερο όντως φαίνεται κάλυτερο (νομίζω πρέπει να το έχει η Σταυρούλα στο ζακουδάκι της.)

Και το δικό μου κλουβι έτσι είναι αλλά πολύ μικρότερο. Είναι γερή καταστευή.

----------


## erithacus

το δεύτερο έχω και εγώ Σοφία...είναι πολύ καλό για ζακουδάκι...βέβαια το σύστημα ασφαλείας του είναι για κλάμματα...ο μηχανισμός χαλάει στο πρώτο μήνα αλλά εχει μια δευτερη χειροκίνητη ασφάλεια που κάνει δουλειά...μαζι με αυτό το κλουβί Σοσφία, πάρε και λουκετάκια για τα πορτάκια....

----------


## sofia_1986

Οκ!! Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις απαντησεις με βοηθησατε αρκετα. Θα παρω το δευτερο!

----------


## mai_tai

Για κοκατιλ κανει το δευτερο κλουβι πεδες?Πανω κατω ..καπου εκει δεν ειναι το προβλεπομενο κενο αναμεσα?Ενδιαφερων ..περιπτωση..!!Παντος κ εγω το δευτερο θα διαλεγα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το μέγεθος του διάκενου στα cockatiel πρέπει να είναι 1,27 εκ. έως και 1,58 εκ. ή σε ίντσες, 1/2'' έως και 5/8''. Πόσο έχει το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί;

----------

